# Slider wird im IE nicht angezeigt



## ewsg (11. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,

Ich brauche mal euere Hilfe.

Ich ahbe einen Slider der unter:

http://amorbrazil.srv4.ewsg.org/slider/index.html

zu sehen ist. Dieser wird im Firefox angezeigt aber im IE leider nicht.

Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Lösung dafür.

Wer kann mir da helfen. Würde mich sehr freuen von euch Hilfe zu bekommen.

Danke im voraus.

Hier der Code:


```
<!-- servlet execution time: 4 milliseconds -->
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 3.2 //EN">
<HTML>

<HEAD>

</HEAD>

<body >

      	<div style="float: left; width: 20px; border: 0px solid;">
		<br>
	</div>
	<div style="padding: 15px; float: left; width: 250px; border: 0px solid;">
		

<script language="javascript">
var slideshow=false;
function hasload() {
	if (!slideshow) return true;
	for (i=0;i<pics.length;i++)
	{
		if (pics[i].complete == false)
		{
			setTimeout('hasload()',50);
			return true;
		}
	}
	run=true;
	init();
	return true;
}
</script>


		<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">

		function mypush(arr,item) {
			arr.length+=1;
			arr[arr.length-1]=item;
		}
		
		var vertical = true;
		var direction = 0;
		var speed = 4;
		var pause = 0;
		var run = false;
		var space = 5;
		
		//internal vars
		var divs = new Array();  //image containers
		var pics = new Array();  //image objects
		var texts = new Array(); //image links
		var pos = new Array();   //pos of image containers
		var container = null;
		var containerSize = 0;
		slideshow = true;
		
		function gethtml(img,url) {
			return '<a href="'+url+'"><img src="'+img.src+'" name="slideshow_dia" border="0" style="border: 0px; cursor:pointer;"></a>';
		}
		
		function init() {
			var numberOfImages = pics.length;
			for (i=0;i<numberOfImages;i++) {
				var div=document.createElement("div");
				div.id="pic"+i;
				div.style.position="absolute";
				div.style.left="0px";
				div.style.right="0px";
				div.innerHTML=gethtml(pics[i],texts[i]);
				if (container==null) {
					container=document.getElementById("pictureContainer");
					if (vertical) {
						containerSize=parseInt(container.style.height);
					} else {
						containerSize=parseInt(container.style.width);
					}
				}
				container.appendChild(div);
				divs[i]=div;
			}
			var p=0;
			for (i=0;i<numberOfImages;i++) {
				pos[i]=p;
				if (vertical) {
					document.getElementById("pic"+i).style.top=p+"px";
					p+=pics[i].height+space;
				} else {
					document.getElementById("pic"+i).style.left=p+"px";
					p+=pics[i].width+space;
				}
			}
			move();
		}
		
		function move() {
			if (run) {
				var maxPos=0;
				var minPos=0;
				for (i=0;i<pos.length;i++) {
					if (pos[i]>=0 && pos[i]<speed && run) {
						run=false;
						setTimeout("start()",pause);
					}
					if (direction>0) {
						pos[i]=pos[i]+speed;
					} else { 
						pos[i]=pos[i]-speed;
					}
					if (vertical) {
						document.getElementById("pic"+i).style.top=pos[i]+"px";
					} else {
						document.getElementById("pic"+i).style.left=pos[i]+"px";
					}
					maxPos=pos[i]>pos[maxPos] ? i : maxPos;
					minPos=pos[i]<pos[minPos] ? i : minPos;
				}
				
				if (direction==1) {
					if (vertical) {
						var imgSize=pics[minPos].height;
					} else {
						var imgSize=pics[minPos].width;
					}
					if (pos[minPos]>=0) {
						pos[maxPos]=pos[minPos]-space-imgSize;
						if (vertical) {
							document.getElementById("pic"+maxPos).style.top=pos[maxPos]+"px";
						} else {
							document.getElementById("pic"+maxPos).style.left=pos[maxPos]+"px";
						}
					}
				} else {
					if (vertical) {
						var imgSize=pics[maxPos].height;
					} else {
						var imgSize=pics[maxPos].width;
					}
					if (pos[maxPos]<=containerSize) {
						pos[minPos]=pos[maxPos]+space+imgSize;
						if (vertical) {
							document.getElementById("pic"+minPos).style.top=pos[minPos]+"px";
						} else {
							document.getElementById("pic"+minPos).style.left=pos[minPos]+"px";
						}
					}
				}
			}
			setTimeout("move()",50);
		}
		
		function start() {
			run=true;
		}
		
		
		img=new Image();
		img.src='<img src="http://amorbrazil.comhttp://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-038.jpg" />';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.comhttp://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-007.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.comhttp://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-006.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-005.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-054.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-050.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-051.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-053.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-046.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-045.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-042.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-041.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-040.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-039.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-037.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-036.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-035.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-034.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-033.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-032.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-031.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-030.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-029.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-028.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-027.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-026.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-025.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-024.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-023.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-022.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-021.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-020.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-019.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-018.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-017.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-016.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-015.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-014.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-013.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-012.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-011.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-010.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-009.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image-slshow-008.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/frau-6.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image slshow-001.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		img=new Image();
		img.src='http://amorbrazil.com/files/pictures/image slshow-003.jpg';
		mypush(pics,img);
		mypush(texts,'');
	
		</script>
		
		<table>
		<tr>
			<td>
				<div id="pictureContainer" style="position: relative; width: 200px; height: 328px; overflow: hidden; margin: 0px; border: 0px;" onMouseOver="run=false" onMouseOut="run=true">
				</div>
			</td>
		</tr>
		</table>
		<script language="javascript">hasload()</script>
	
	</div>
</div>
</body>
</HTML>
```


----------



## AntiMuffin (12. Apr 2015)

Hallo,
wie es beim IE oft ist liegt es höchst wahrscheinlich an irgendeiner CSS/Style Option die du getroffen hast. 
Ich würde mal testweise so viel CSS wie möglich rausnehmen.

Gruß,
AntiMuffin


----------

